# Entire Board is on Notice....



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

In the next couple of weeks, I'm going to be going through my humidor and getting it organized. Right now, my singles tray looks like the bottom part where I keep boxes threw up and I can't stand seeing it like that anymore so I bought some trays off a friend of mine to help me get them looking good. Part of this process will be sending out what I have abundance of, what I no longer have a taste for or just simply I think someone else might enjoy it more.

An *E*xtemely *V*iolent *P*ackage will be going out to someone. The hard part is figuring out who. So, I'm putting the entire board on noticed...one of you will be getting spanked with a NY sized bomb. There will be massive damage done that just may require a hospital stay....

Why should it be you????


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

hit them hard Pete


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW, an EVP. good thing you put the board on notice. peeps better start reinforcing their houses for when this bad boy lands!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan...I need to clear out some space as well...


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

scary


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Ive been on the recieving end of one of his PIF's on another board. Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

We better look out! Looks like mass destruction is a comin' LOL


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Hit em' hard!!! This sound like this is going to be a lot of devistation...God help whoever is getting blasted!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

:huh_oh:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

hit em and hit em hard Pete


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You go Pete. They have been picking on us NYer's quite a bit while you were gone.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

<runs for the hills>


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

NY sized bomb? 

:errrr:

Is that larger than a Texas-sized bomb? It is larger than a Bigfoot zip code-buster? How about a Dozer doozie?

Give us a hint!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

we don't want no stinkin' yankee ceeegar rejects. Just cause you ain't likin' da smokey don't mean you gotta go sendin us yer backwash. Besides we ain't skeered. Ya'll sit in traffic, you never gonna get to the post office. 

BUT just in case.. that was my alter ******* ego talking...I'd never talk smack to you. You know too many ways to get in touch with me. LOL


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

DOZER said:


> You go Pete. They have been picking on us NYer's quite a bit while you were gone.


Hmmm....I'll have to deal with that at another time. This one is an equal opportunity piece of ordinance. Even a fellow or fellowette NYer is at risk of getting hit.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a few suggestions on who/whom should receive an EVP...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

cybervee said:


> NY sized bomb?
> 
> :errrr:
> 
> ...


No. You'll have to wait to see....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> we don't want no stinkin' yankee ceeegar rejects. Just cause you ain't likin' da smokey don't mean you gotta go sendin us yer backwash. Besides we ain't skeered. Ya'll sit in traffic, you never gonna get to the post office.
> 
> BUT just in case.. that was my alter ******* ego talking...I'd never talk smack to you. You know too many ways to get in touch with me. LOL


I don't have to go to the post office, they come to me via click-n-ship. :biggrin: Besides, I've been to Atlanta...your traffic is worse than mine will ever be!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> I have a few suggestions on who/whom should receive an EVP...


Who would that be? Which of your BOTL or SOTL are you willing to throw under the bus to save your own hide???


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I want to be there when this goes off.


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

Pfft. Still take them like 4 days to get to you  ATL traffic sucks..yes. BUT we got them rural postal cars. Ya know.. the ones with hazard lights on and the magnetic USPS sticker on the back. LOL


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

damn pete, sure didnt take you long to get back in the swing of smack talking! LOL


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant wait to see this one land!!!


----------



## bigpoppapuff-cl (May 7, 2007)

better idea...instead of hitting someone.....why not see if there's a homeless shelter in your area....those guys would really appreciate your kindness....you could bring some old clothes, too.....how's that???!!!


----------



## corbu12 (Apr 3, 2007)

sounds like a lot of yankee talk to me....I guess we will see....:roflmao:


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL, he put the whole board on notice....Thats awesome!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Hit me because I'm a teacher, I'm broke, and I have to put up with bratty kids all day long. I could use the relaxation.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Who would that be? Which of your BOTL or SOTL are you willing to throw under the bus to save your own hide???


all of them!

I have been working out and could toss most of my fine botl/sotl under the bus without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> Hit me because I'm a teacher, I'm broke, and I have to put up with bratty kids all day long. I could use the relaxation.


You really ARE a masochist


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:smokeete's at it again!:huh_oh:


----------



## aracos-cl (Mar 2, 2008)

This should be good... 
Where's my popcorn??


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Why should it be you????


cause this is my 100th post!!:whoohoo:

:eeek:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Why should it be me? Growing up, I was averaging a trip to the ER every 6 months or so (I was pretty accident prone). But now I haven't been in almost 2 years and I think those ER docs are starting to miss me. Give me a reason to have to visit them again!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Because I just got my first infraction for being offensive. Woohoo! oh wait, that's not a good thing....<sits in corner>


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

hit em who ever deserves it


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

your generosity is amazing...


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

very scary
well lets see how you throw down then good sir


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

PMM88Jr said:


> Because I just got my first infraction for being offensive. Woohoo! oh wait, that's not a good thing....<sits in corner>


infraction... uhhuh. BAD BOY!!! <<poke>>

Hey EVP... he was naughty. Oh wait. Me telling you that is like the pot calling the kettle black. Wait -- is that PC? Umm. crap. Nevermind.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ennie Meenie Miney Mo
EVP is gonna throw
a cigar blast like none, fo sho
Ennie Meenie Miney Mo

Go get 'em Pete!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Give 'em hell Pete!

Hell, send 'em my way if you want - I have to go through my humis too!:biggrin:


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

ahh yes.... i feel quite comfortable knowing that this isn't headin to me.

hey pete, i'm gonna wear my CL polo to the cubs game this weekend... i'll take pics.

i'll throw them in with the other "exotic" pics i took with my polo you gifted me.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You could always smack Deuce or Robisjebus!! Or anyone from Michigan :lol:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

*Why me?*

Why me, you ask....

I hate my old, dented ass mailbox. I need someone to blow the damn thing off its post so I will have an excuse to buy a new one!

:biggrin:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

so i can have a great excuse to get another new humidor!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

NY sized bomb if it's anything like the yankee's record thats not much. LOL


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Well he is only hitting one person in about 2k. I will take my chances. Who ever it is hit them hard.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Is New York size the opposite of Texas size! There are a lot of people there over compensating for something. LOL! Hit'em hard anyway!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

It should be me because I need to stock up on smokes because after October (when my wife has our baby) my cigar purchases with cease to exist


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

chip19 said:


> Is New York size the opposite of Texas size! There are a lot of people there over compensating for something. LOL! Hit'em hard anyway!


Compensating for something? I've said it before....I may not hit bottom, but I'll damn sure stretch the sides!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

The EVP said:


> I've said it before....I may not hit bottom, but I'll damn sure stretch the sides!


nice, thats real classy. mind if i steal that and use it every now and then? i'll give you credit.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Rojo Camacho said:


> nice, thats real classy. mind if i steal that and use it every now and then? i'll give you credit.


Sure, be my guest! Besides, I stole it from Ron White anyhow...


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

i literally have no idea what he is talking about


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

robisjebus said:


> ahh yes.... i feel quite comfortable knowing that this isn't headin to me.
> 
> hey pete, i'm gonna wear my CL polo to the cubs game this weekend... i'll take pics.
> 
> i'll throw them in with the other "exotic" pics i took with my polo you gifted me.


Careful Rob....exotic pics have a way of ending up on some pretty bad websites. BTW, you aren't affraid of donkeys, are you???


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Inform the emergency room!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea,yea whatever.Blah blah blah,enough talk,we wanna see devistation!!!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

JonDot said:


> Yea,yea whatever.Blah blah blah,enough talk,we wanna see devistation!!!


YEAH, devistation!!!!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This is the kind of thing that led me to remove my address... lol! Good job! Smack someone hard.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Yea,yea whatever.Blah blah blah,enough talk,we wanna see devistation!!!


You just delayed it one day...


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn!!!Sorry!:mumbles::sorry:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Damn!!!Sorry!:mumbles::sorry:


Appology accepted and I'll remove the one-day delay. It all depends on how quickly my additional trays arrive so I can actualy see what I have. Right now they are stacked 5 high in there...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

The EVP said:


> You just delayed it one day...


Another day of blah bah blah!!


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

So few bombs make it out to the west coast I will just relax on the beach without a care in the world.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like another NY'er talkin' crap! Hey... what happened to the Yanks here in FL? Lost 3 of 4 to the Rays!!!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

TRAFFIC???? I live in the DC Baltimore Corridor. Atlanta and NYC is Bad, but ours is Reason why we lead the nation in Road rage Incidents. I find firing a Gun works better than the finger gesture!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Hit them like you mean it


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Sounds like a good plan...I need to clear out some space as well...


Clear out space? You know they sell coolers right!?!?!??!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Bring It On Brother, .....Bring It on:imconfused:


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Show them how NY does it Pete.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Sure, be my guest! Besides, I stole it from Ron White anyhow...


Ron White is awesome. A cigar and scotch lover, too, actually.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Pete-

Kick these trash talkin suckers in the ash ,,will ya


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

We can't even keep people from crossing our borders down here, I'm sure we can't do anything about domestic mail.......lol. So no brash statements about being untouchable from me.


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

deuce said:


> :huh_oh:


I vote for him.....

and also send him some drakar or polo and a pinky ring too.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Whack em good Pete


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

this is why im glad to have a bomb shelter.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

happy1 said:


> You could always smack Deuce or Robisjebus!! Or anyone from Michigan :lol:


I've already smacked Robisjebus around...he learned the hard way to be careful what you ask for.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay....I've picked my mark and this guy is going down and down hard.

To my intended victim: *NEVER, EVER HUNT SOMETHING YOU CAN'T KILL!!!* It seems as if you didn't complete the job you set out to do. Next time, make damn sure you get the job done or don't attempt it at all!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

smoke them like a pack of luckies


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Those New Yorker's know how to get it done.


----------



## AKlaker (May 17, 2008)

Lob that bomb into the Mitten! Just joined this board as an semi-novice smoker with about 30 sticks under my belt and still trying to refine my pallet with a lot of smokes that I haven't experienced yet.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, it looks like my intended target does not have their address in their profile, so I have to go to plan B and bomb someone else. Too bad.....


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

The ENTIRE BOARD is on notice. Holy crap! NY gets stuff done 



CGAR Girl said:


> we don't want no stinkin' yankee ceeegar rejects. Just cause you ain't likin' da smokey don't mean you gotta go sendin us yer backwash. Besides we ain't skeered. Ya'll sit in traffic, you never gonna get to the post office.
> 
> BUT just in case.. that was my alter ******* ego talking...I'd never talk smack to you. You know too many ways to get in touch with me. LOL


LMAO OMG SONDRA you made me day with that...I cant stop laughing!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope there's no EMP surge when that bomb goes off. I want my computer working so I can see the pictures.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Well, it looks like my intended target does not have their address in their profile, so I have to go to plan B and bomb someone else. Too bad.....


Ha....big mistake.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

*Just thought I'd share a few pictures of the package contents that will be landing somewhere in the US this week....*


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

OMG. That is one lucky dude! And remember kids, ALWAYS have you address in your profile!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

dang, that is a helluva bomb. good thing i am not a yankees fan so i'll be safe.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I never said the person is a Yankee fan. Just a little salt in the wound!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

nice! a little something to sweeten the deal then.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice lookin bomb there.All but the Yankees stuff that is.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

JonDot said:


> Nice lookin bomb there.All but the Yankees stuff that is.


My sentiments exactly. 

GO METS! GO SOX!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> I vote for him.....
> 
> and also send him some drakar or polo and a pinky ring too.


:roflmao:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man, that's going to be a hell of a hit!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

send them to me....I'll match the # and send them to the troops.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn Yankees:biggrin:*


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

smokinj said:


> *Damn Yankees:biggrin:*


The Rays are no joke this year, messing it all up for the Yanks. But the season is young, and long......


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

salt in the wound or steriods in my gatorade?:elvis:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Well...this bomb isnt coming to Michigan because we swept the Yankmes. Someone is in trouble.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

The EVP said:


> ....Why should it be you????


I bought my 1st Humi so I really need help filling it up!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Start Spreading The News--He's Leaving Today--I'm with JonDot on this ---Blah, Blah, Blah---Cough, Cough, Cough-----o K were are we with this?*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That a New york explosion learn from the best ..............


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...those are giong to destroy and make the day of whomever recieves them!!! Go EVP!!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> send them to me....I'll match the # and send them to the troops.


I already had it boxed up and addressed by the time you posted this.  I'll keep that in mind for the next time I have to some cleaning out. Send me a PM so I'll remember...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Damn Pete, NY Yanks stuff, someone done Peed him Off! BTW, SWEEP, I meant sweet looking package otherwise! How bout dem METS!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Fatmandu said:


> Damn Pete, NY Yanks stuff, someone done Peed him Off! BTW, SWEEP, I meant sweet looking package otherwise! How bout dem METS!


The Yankee stuff was intended for the original target, but since that person failed to put their address in their profile, I had to go to a backup target. Now the Yankee Stuff causes collateral damage....an unfortunate event in bombs, but it happens. Oh well.....package is launching today.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Roger that on the collateral...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Bomb has landed...waiting for damage reports....


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

oooh, we should have some good pics tonight / tomorrow of the damage!


----------

